
Ergodox 76 “Hot Dox” DIY Fully Configurable Ergonomic Mechanical Keyboard - AlpacaKeyboards
Hey HN, we are Alpaca Keyboards, a company out of the Bay Area. The Hot Dox is the first keyboard we have designed and we are been incredibly excited to partner with Kono to bring it to you all! This is our take on the open source ErgoDox, which is one of the most credible ergonomic keyboards available.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kono.store&#x2F;products&#x2F;ergodox-hotdox<p>So what is the Hot Dox?:<p>The Hot Dox is a fully configurable hot-swappable ErgoDox with 76 keys, a stacked acrylic case, and USB C connectivity. This kit can be assembled in minutes with zero soldering required and also comes with an option for blank keycaps in either XDA or DSA profile. The Hot Dox is compatible with any MX style switches and hot swappability means you can customize the ergonomics on a per switch basis.<p>More about the ErgoDox project available here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ergodox.io&#x2F;<p>Who is this kit for?:<p>Simply put, we think this is the best starter kit for anyone who is interested in the ErgoDox, and wants more customization out of their keyboard compared to the ErgoDox EZ or some of the older and less capable PCBs. It’s also for people that are already very comfortable with the ErgoDox layout and are looking for a kit that they can customize to their heart’s content. Open source firmware and hardware means endless customization for all time!<p>We hope you’re excited as we are to finally see an ErgoDox kit back. There is a bunch of material on the web about why this keyboard is awesome for any programmers and we&#x27;d appreciate your support.
======
wmf
The text about not including switches(!) should probably be _above_ the price.

